# A Vizsla, Cypress trees, and Caddo swamp



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

Took a trip to Caddo lake Texas. My girl Blaze got to go do some scouting for duck season, fishing, exporing and kayaking with me.


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, Blaze is a beautiful girl... and it looks like she had a lot of fun!! All "pooped out" by the end of the day, too.  Thanks for sharing your photos!


----------

